# Wu-FTP upload: Wie werden den Dateien Rechte zugewiesen?



## kokul (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe mehrere User, die in einer Gruppe sind und beim einloggen zunächst in ihrem 
Homeverzeichnis landen. Von da aus können Sie in der Verzeichnisstruktur nach oben steigen.
Das Problem ist das die Rechte der Dateien, die man in diese Verzeichnisse uploaded nicht für die ganze Gruppe gesetzt sind.
Wie kann man das bei Wu-FTP einstellen?
Muss ich das für jedes Verzeichnis einstellen, auf die die Gruppe zugreifen kann?
Am besten wäre wenn einfach alle Dateien, die man hochlädt auf rwxrwx--- gesetzt würden, weiss nicht ob es dafür überhaupt eine Option in Wu-FTP gibt.


----------

